# Meek-geek Inherit the Earth...



## Tim Harrison (27 Oct 2013)

I believe that when God said that the meek will inherit the earth he actually meant the geek...let's be brutally honest guys we are all geeks of the first degree...and proud...I know I am...Discuss!


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

I am not a geek... I'm not smart enough to be. I wish I was but just can't seem to hold all the knowledge I want!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxfish (27 Oct 2013)

Eccentric, expert, enthusiast or just very interested in a hobby ... or  is a geek someone who is perceived to be overly intellectual!
Plenty of the later on this forum LOL
A Geek is just a pejorative or criticism in my perspective but... a kindly one...


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2013)

geek1
giːk/
informal
noun
noun: geek; plural noun: geeks
1.
an unfashionable or socially inept person.
a knowledgeable and obsessive enthusiast.
"a computer geek"
verb
I'm certainly not a geek according to that^ aquascaping is very fashionable I'll have you know and I know nothing about computers


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> I am not a geek... I'm not smart enough to be. I wish I was but just can't seem to hold all the knowledge I want!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


You dont have to be smart to be a geek

Been on ukaps is quit a geeky thing to do have a look at these definitions 

Urban Dictionary: geek


----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

Haha OK so I read comic books I spend my time on aquatic plant and android forums and I buy games for my PC........ I only buy them I never actually play them. I have every intention of playing but I don't seem to have the time...... maybe I am a geek 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (27 Oct 2013)

I've got +10% tattoo to skin ratio. Surely I'm not


----------



## Lindy (27 Oct 2013)

Tattoos mean nothing, you are just an inked geek. My husband and I are geeks and very well matched. He has 1 tattoo tho and I have none.


----------



## Tim Harrison (27 Oct 2013)

tim said:


> geek1
> giːk/
> informal
> noun
> ...


 
I rest my case...OK, now you've gone and got all technical on me, perhaps the socially inept bit doesn't apply...but you've got to admit that there is a highish degree of geekiness to being successful at what must be one of the most difficult aspects of the aquarium hobby. But if you feel like removing all doubt or just want to confirm what you already know deep down in side here is a link to the original...the one and only...geek test from innergeek...it's a bit long Geek Test: the original test from innergeek


----------



## tim (27 Oct 2013)

The term "geek" originally referred to the carnival performers whose act consisted of biting the heads off chickens and eating glass. Hmmmm maybe I am then


----------

